# Schädliche Wassertemperatur



## KuroLP (20. Februar 2016)

*Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Guten Tag,
Da aufgrund meines vom, Airflow nicht gerade gesegneten, H440 ich in Spielen und Benchmarks vereinzelt fast 50 Grad Wassertemperatur erreiche beschäftigt mich aktuell die Frage ab wo es schädlich wird für eine Wasserkühlung bzw deren Komponenten .
Die Pumpe ist ne Laing DDC 1T Plus PWM, diese soll theoretisch 60 Grad im Dauer betrieb aushalten.
Wie sieht es da mit anderen Dingen aus? Schläuche? Dichtungen? 
Da wäre dann auch meine nächste Frage ob AIOs nicht theoretisch mit dem kleinen 120mm Radiator dasselbe Problem haben bzw. Wassertemperaturen t über 50 Grad wäre das bei diesen nicht auch sehr Problematisch?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## VJoe2max (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Bei Wassertemperaturen von 50°C oder gar 60°C hast du in der Regel erst mal andere Probleme als die Haltbarkeit der Wakü, denn die Temps der gekühlten Komponeten liegen ja noch mal ein gutes Stück drüber. Das muss zwar nicht gleich zu Ausfällen führen, aber in der Regel ist es ja nicht Ziel mit einer Wakü schlechter zu kühlen als per Lukü... 

PVC-Schläuche können z. B. je nach Ausgangshärtegrad bereits über 45°C so weich werden, dass sie von Tüllen ohne Überwurfmutter leicht abrutschen können, wenn sonst keine Sicherung da ist. Gebogene Schläuche knicken auch gern mal ein bei Wassertemperaturen über 45°C. 
Die Dichtungen im Wakü-Bereich sind in der Regel aus NBR (Nitril-Butadien-Kautschuk), welches man im Wasserkonstakt problemlos bis mindestens 70°C belasten kann, ohne dass es dem Material schadet. Andere Dichtungswerkstoffe, die im Wakü-Bereich aber eher selten zum Einsatz kommen, sind noch temperaturstabiler.

AIOs mit kleinen Radiatoren haben ohnehin viele Probleme und bei vergleichsweise hohen Wassertemperaturen sinkt sicherlich auch die Lebensdauer der Pumpe. Zudem werden oft billigste Materialien verwendet, was ebenfalls nicht gerade zu langen Lebensdauern beiträgt. Für Wakü-Verhältnisse sind das imho eher Wegwerfprodukte. 
Aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass sich darüber weder die Hersteller noch die meisten Nutzer großer Gedanken machen, denn die wenigsten werden so ein Teil sehr lange einsetzen. Solange es die Garantiezeit überlegt ist alles in Butter. Hinzu kommt, dass sich diejenigen die wirklich Leistungsstarke CPUs mit hoher Heizleistung und hohem OC betreiben in der Regel kein AIO kaufen, weil die erreichbaren Temperaturen für ihre Vorhaben alles andere als förderlich sind. Wenn man damit nur eine FeldWald&Wiesen-CPU kühlt, reicht auch ein kleiner 120er Radi, damit das Wasser nicht allzu heiß wird. Nur wenn der Lüfter ausfällt, kocht sie halt verhältnismäßig schnell, aber dann kann man die Dinger in der Regel eh wegwerfen.


----------



## KuroLP (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

OK. Vielen Dank für die Antwort, das erklärt eig alle meine Fragen.

Meine Temperaturen liegen unter diesen 50 Grad Wassertemperatur so am Rande angemerkt bei:

63Max Kerntemperatur 
58Max GPU
50Max Cpu

Ich denke die Werte sind in Ordnung, oder? Vor allem wenn die Temperatur nur in GTA5 so hochgeht, da das spiel als einziges meine CPU auf 100% auslastet (Das ist dieser nervige Bug) sonst liege ich eher bei 40-45 Grad Wassertemperatur, was dann eben ziemliech exakt 5-10 Grad weniger Temperatur bei jedem Chip bedeutet


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

GLaub bei der Fury X wird das Wasser um die 60Grad warm. Sicher nicht optimal, aber viele User wollen ja *deutlich* unter 40 Grads bleiben.
Wenn man sich von diesem Ziel lossagt, kann man viel Geld und Lautstärke einsparen. Ich habe im Aquaero eine Zieltemp von 38Grad im Winter und 42Grad im Sommer gesetzt, damit ist es schön leise und Kühl


----------



## KuroLP (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Ich fasse das alles jetzt einmal so auf das ich mir zwar überlegen sollte wie ich das ändere aber keine Sorgen machen muss wegen den Temperaturen oder? 
Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*



KuroLP schrieb:


> Meine Temperaturen liegen unter diesen 50 Grad Wassertemperatur so am Rande angemerkt bei:
> 58Max GPU
> 50Max Cpu



Bitte irgendwelche Messwerte auch mal kritisch hinterfragen. Wenn das Wasser 50°C heiß ist ist es physikalisch unmöglich dass die CPU ebenfalls 50°C heiß ist und umgekehrt, da in einem solchen Fall der Wärmeübergang unendlich groß sein müsste. Noch unmöglicher ist es, mit 50 Grad warmem Wasser eine CPU auf unter 50 Grad zu kühlen.
Entweder sind die gemessenen 50°C des Wassers falsch oder die 50°C der CPU.


----------



## MetallSimon (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Also bei mir wird das Wasser auch bis zu 46°C heiß und das Ganze läuft jetzt seit etwa einem Jahr ohne Probleme(bis auf die Verfärbung der Schläuche). Die Lüfter sind bei mir nach CPU-Temp geregelt, da die aber meist weniger im Spielbetrieb ausgelastet als die GPU ist(GPU Only+CPU sind wassergekühlt)heizt die Grafikkarte mit ihren 55°C den Kreislauf hoch auf etwa 45°C, ehe die CPU dadurch dann auch warm wird und die Temperatur hält


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

die verfärbung der schläuche kommen eher von anderen dingen als 40-45grad wasser temp


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Stimmt - aber je wärmer das Wasser desto schneller gehts (mehr Temperatur --> höhere Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten).


----------



## KuroLP (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Den CPU Sensor beachte ich in der Regel eh nicht aufgrund dessen das die Werte seltsam aussehen, da ist mir die Kern Temp eh wichtiger. Dachte nur das ich das anmerken sollte. 
Gut dann Vielen Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## SilverTobias90 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Sehe ich genauso, würde nie nach der CPU/Gpu Temperatur regeln da diese schnelle Reaktionen zeigen je nach Belastung... 
Ich habe zwei temps Sensoren, einmal vor und einmal Rücklauf und Regel die temps nach dem Sensor der an der pumpe (Wassertemperatur) dranhängt.

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## skydrive2014 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

also  um CPU und GPU  würde ich bei eine  Wasser  Temp von  50  grad  würde ich noch keine  sorgen machen  dann die sind  zumindest  die GPU  ist  weit unter  der Temp  die man unter LUFT  hat

bei meinem  X99  system  war mal Wasser  über  51 °C gewessen  im spiel 
der i7 5820@4 ghz bei 1,075 volt  war   um die 60 bis 65° 
980ti 60  grad
habe  Lufter kurve geädert   wasser  ist  jetzt unter 45-47°C
CPU  ist bei gleich geblieben  da  bei CPU  nicht so großer der unterschied ist 
GPU  ist  jetzt bei  55-58°

mit dem i5 2500k@4,6 ghz
 war  wasser temp 43-45
die  gpu  war  mal 51 grad 
CPU  war  um die 60-70 ( cpu  block  war  vom Starter Set also kaum was zu  erwarten ) 

schläuche  können  sehr  weich  werden bei 50 grad  das ist  einzige  wo meine Meinung  man achten sollte 

Meine DCP pumpe  läuft  ruhiger  wenn  wasser uber 40 °C ist bei offenen  gehäuse  
wenn es  zu  ist , hört man die  eh nicht  nur bei starten  wenn man PC  startet und alles erst mal nicht geregelt  wird


----------



## Schrotti (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Bei mir schaut es so aus (idle).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach oder während des zockens geht die Wassertemp auf bis zu 41°C. 

Ist das noch ok?


----------



## Nachty (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Äh 4000 RPM mit 47L ??

Hab nur knappe 30°C


----------



## ludscha (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Ich hatte noch nie mehr wie 33°C und das in der Mansarde im Hochsommer, aber ich habe auch genug Radifläche.

Alles über 40 wäre mir schon zuviel des Guten. 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## SilverTobias90 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Habe ebenfalls max. Wassertemperatur von 31 Grad bei tomb Raider nach 5Std Spielzeit und 22 Grad Raumtemperatur. 
System sieht man ja in der Signatur (Gpu auf 1550/3700 OC für tomb Raider ^^)


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*



Nachty schrieb:


> Äh 4000 RPM mit 47L ??
> 
> Hab nur knappe 30°C



Wieviele RPM haus du auf die Lüftern, dass du auf Dauer nur auf 30 Grad Wasser kommst?
Ich kann mir das bei deiner Radifläche nicht vorstellen, da ich die selbe habe...

Sitzt dein Sensor vor den Frischluft-Lüftern?



SilverTobias90 schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls max. Wassertemperatur von 31 Grad bei tomb Raider nach 5Std Spielzeit und 22 Grad Raumtemperatur.
> System sieht man ja in der Signatur (Gpu auf 1550/3700 OC für tomb Raider ^^)



Gleiche Frage an dich...31 Grad kommt mir echt wenig vor wenns leise sein soll


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

also aktuel komm ich nicht über 30°C im hochsommer nicht übe 30°C und das aufgrund der radifläche nahezu lautlos bzw seeehr leise.
an deiner stelle würde ich über mehr fläche nachdenken.


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Lüfter laufen mit 700rpm bei 30°C Wasser also ab 29°C Wasser drehen sie höher !

Im Bild unten: Pumpe RPM / Gehäuseluft / Wasser / RadiLüfter / Durchfluss


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

bei 30°C wassertemp kommt mir deine graka mit 47°C irgendwie etwas hoch vor, kann das sein?
ich komme mit müh und not auf 42 max 43°C und das bei 1,3v^^


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Nein das ist normal^^ Du hast ja auch keine 980Ti si wie ich das sehe!


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

nö aber ne 680 heizt auf 1,3v auch.. hatte die 980ti kurz drin von nem kumpel (um das bios zu modden und zu testen) die kam aufgrund der geringeren spannung nicht über 40-41°C. deswegen fragte ich ja^^


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Is ja auch egal, allerdings sah der Kühler auch nicht besonders gut aus auf der Oberflache alles sehr rau!


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

das könntes erklären, sein kühler war aalglatt^^ ich hab die karte nämlich auf auf wakü umgebaut für ihn^^
du hast es nicht reklamiert?
naja egal wir schweifen vom thema ab^^ sry @ te


----------



## nonamez78 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> nö aber ne 680 heizt auf 1,3v auch.. hatte die 980ti kurz drin von nem kumpel (um das bios zu modden und zu testen) die kam aufgrund der geringeren spannung nicht über 40-41°C. deswegen fragte ich ja^^



Auf die Werte komme ich auch. Die Grafikkarte erreicht selten über 40°C (ebenfalls eine 980Ti, OC ab Werk). Hier scheint die große Oberfläche des Chips viel wert zu sein. Meine verbaute Intel CPU kann ich da nicht so am steigen hindern.


----------



## Nachty (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*

Hätte ja lust auf den Heatkiller IV , ob sich das noch lohnt und Wasser hatte ich gerade neu gemacht.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Schädliche Wassertemperatur*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wieviele RPM haus du auf die Lüftern, dass du auf Dauer nur auf 30 Grad Wasser kommst?
> Ich kann mir das bei deiner Radifläche nicht vorstellen, da ich die selbe habe...
> 
> Sitzt dein Sensor vor den Frischluft-Lüftern?
> ...



Lüfter laufen auf max 850RPM für mich nicht laut, klar hört man ein wenig die Luft zirkulieren jedoch keineswegs störend für mich 
Bald kommt aber noch ein 280er als Ersatz für den 240(war damals gebraucht gekauft und knall grün, früher hat er ins Konzept gepasst, jetzt nicht mehr auch wenn ich ihn nicht sehe stört es mich  ^^)in die Front sollte dann noch leiser werden


----------

